# South Bend 14 1/2 Advise Please



## USMCDOC (Jul 3, 2017)

I am thinking about picking up a 14 1/2, but i am kinda on the back burner as to whether it would be a good thing to do so or not. I would love to have other owners weigh in as to it would be a good or bad move on my part to do so.. 

Thanks in advance, 

Doc


----------



## RandyWilson (Jul 3, 2017)

The SB 13, 14.5, and 16 are all the same basic machine.  Same capabilities, just at a different size. The 14.5 uses some 13 parts, some 16 parts, and a few that are unique. That is the only downer. Since the 14.5 wasn't as popular, the unique parts, if needed, can be difficult to locate.  For the most part, you shouldn't need to be looking for such parts if you get a good condition complete machine. The only consumable that is unique is the ways wipers. Steve Wells doesn't sell a 14.5 kit. He did offer me a 16 kit (everything else is the same) and a sheet of felt to whittle up my own.

 As far as being a lathe. It's a really stout piece. I believe my weighed in at 2100#. Lots of 'merican cast iron.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't know anything about the 14-1/2 inch lathe, but mine is ~1935 vintage 15" x 6' bed and I find it to be a nice size for my hobby shop. So if it's the size you are wondering about, I'd go for it if it was me. It all depends what you plan on using it for...

YMMV,
Ted


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for the input, i am seriously thinking about doing this.. it is supposed to be already reconditioned.. not sure if the price is right.. 2K OBO. But it has been for sale now for a while.. This one is a five foot that i am looking at.. 



RandyWilson said:


> The SB 13, 14.5, and 16 are all the same basic machine.  Same capabilities, just at a different size. The 14.5 uses some 13 parts, some 16 parts, and a few that are unique. That is the only downer. Since the 14.5 wasn't as popular, the unique parts, if needed, can be difficult to locate.  For the most part, you shouldn't need to be looking for such parts if you get a good condition complete machine. The only consumable that is unique is the ways wipers. Steve Wells doesn't sell a 14.5 kit. He did offer me a 16 kit (everything else is the same) and a sheet of felt to whittle up my own.
> 
> As far as being a lathe. It's a really stout piece. I believe my weighed in at 2100#. Lots of 'merican cast iron.





Technical Ted said:


> I don't know anything about the 14-1/2 inch lathe, but mine is ~1935 vintage 15" x 6' bed and I find it to be a nice size for my hobby shop. So if it's the size you are wondering about, I'd go for it if it was me. It all depends what you plan on using it for...
> 
> YMMV,
> Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Jul 3, 2017)

The price of a lathe depends on a lot of things... Two of the things to strongly consider are the condition of the machine and the tooling you will get with it. The cost of tooling can quickly overtake the cost of the machine...

Ted


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 3, 2017)

I agree with you there! I have to call the guy, i have yet to do that.. 


Technical Ted said:


> The price of a lathe depends on a lot of things... Two of the things to strongly consider are the condition of the machine and the tooling you will get with it. The cost of tooling can quickly overtake the cost of the machine...
> 
> Ted


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2017)

14 south bend parts can be a little tough to find, but not impossible, sometimes you just need to be patient. If it has been restored and not just painted to look like it has been restored then the price may be right. Any of the south bends seem to just be going up in price. I have a heavy ten that I love, but if a good 13 came along I might consider it, and I would give that 14 a look too because of the short bed that would work in my basement shop. When you step up to the 13's and up they get seriously stout, bigger everything, more cast iron, 4 pulleys on the spindle, bigger motors, etc. And 2k is just an asking price, all things are negotiable.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes, i just spied a 13 that is closer to me.. been stored for like 35 years.. might have to go look at it as well! I like the fact that i just txt'd the guy with the 14.5 and i am going to call him here in a few!


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 3, 2017)

Just spoke to the fella with the 13". I am going to go get it.. I am not sure when this week i can, but i will be picking it up for sure.. it is at really good price and comes with the steady and follow rest, tool post, two chucks.. Ways seem to be in great shape.. it has been stored for the last 35 years in a temp controlled basement.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2017)

Very cool! Be sure to post pics here so we can see what you got. How long is the bed on the 13?


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 3, 2017)

The lathe is 36" in the listing.. but it looks to be longer than that.. looks more like a 6' bed


woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool! Be sure to post pics here so we can see what you got. How long is the bed on the 13?


----------



## Technical Ted (Jul 3, 2017)

Just a guess, but he probably means 36" between centers. My 15" SB has a 6 ft bed with 36" between centers.

Ted


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 3, 2017)

Ted, 

That is what i am thinking, that it is a 6' bed.



Technical Ted said:


> Just a guess, but he probably means 36" between centers. My 15" SB has a 6 ft bed with 36" between centers.
> 
> Ted


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2017)

6 footer would be cool.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jul 3, 2017)

A 6ft 14 1/2 is 36" between centers. A 6ft 13 is 40" between centers. As far as I remember (which ain't far these days) the shortest 13 was 4ft. The shortest 14 1/2 was 5ft.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 3, 2017)

Well i can tell you, it ain't a shorty! 



RandyWilson said:


> A 6ft 14 1/2 is 36" between centers. A 6ft 13 is 40" between centers. As far as I remember (which ain't far these days) the shortest 13 was 4ft. The shortest 14 1/2 was 5ft.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 3, 2017)

Well... the machine has been sold already.. and not to me.. dang!


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 3, 2017)

You need to be climbing in the truck while you have the seller on the phone sometimes.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 3, 2017)

Lots of middle men out there buy cheap and resell with a little spit and polish . Of course everyone deserves to make a living.


----------

